# will this work for them lingcods?



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Those are pretty enough that you could hang them on your tree!


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

the smaller jigs to the right look REAL good !

might have to buy a few .


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

6 for $10...


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Good looking jigs. It's gettn to be that time I need to get busy


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice looking work decent price


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

6 for $10 for the cobe jigs, or the pomp jigs? How can I get some?


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

Pomp jigs - 2.00 apcs. Or 6 for 10.00, Cobia 10 apcs or 2 for 15.00. I only have bigbens


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

They like to bite it


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

i got your red and pink reaady dylan killl a few more this year and let me get mine!


----------

